# Hey :)



## PiranhaAsh (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey all,

Just thought Id say hello, I'm Ash, I'm 20. Just got myself another Mantis last Thursday (Budwing) after my African disappeared a few months back.. I'll post pictures at some point!

I'm a huge Piranha keeper aswell, got 7 Aquariums at the moment!

Cheers!

Ash


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 29, 2007)

7 aquariums... nice! Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ash!


----------

